# Need info/help on Gymnogeophagus " Blue Neon"



## medinabob (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello All, I recently picked up some 2" Gymnogeophagus "Blue Neons" and I am struggling getting any good info on them. Even in the profiles section of this forum the information area is blank. I pretty much need to know everything from diet,size, H20, breeding habits and just about anything else that will help me keep them happy/healthy. And yes this "cool down" period they need has me confused and concerned. In hindsight I guess I should have asked these questions in advance but I didn't...wanted to try something besides Peacocks. Saw them, Bought them and need HELP! Thanks, Bob :? Oh yea, so far they're doing great and eating like pigs :lol: They are being housed in a 40 long glass bottom tank.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

They are biparental substrate spawners. They like to breed on the substrate, a smooth stone or sometimes on the back glass near the substrate. They will breed at 66Ã‚Âº and up. Where they are from gets cold in winter, so month in the 50Ã‚Âºs would be beneficial if possible, if not, as cold as possible. They don't need to be kept over 72-74Ã‚Âº. They are social but can be somewhat territorial, especially if kept too warm. You can feed them a mix of shrimp pellets, vegi-flakes, peas, blanched zucchini, frozen brine, chopped market shrimp, live blackworms, really anything but some greens are beneficial.

I collected them from Arroyo Las Pavas last November, here are a few pictures of the river to give an idea of scaping their tank. Other fishes they are found with: Crenicichla saxatilis, Crenicichla punctata, Australoheros cf. facetus, Astyanax sp., Characidium sp., Gymnogeophagus labiatus., and Ancistrus sp.


































Hope that helps,
Ed


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great info Ed. Thanks

...Bill


----------



## medinabob (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank You so much Edburress. Hopefully I'll do well with them. Thanks Again, Bob


----------



## FSM (Nov 11, 2009)

They're from Uruguay. An unheated tank will work fine.

http://aqvaterra.com/cichlids_other_fishes.php


----------

